# Jd 1050



## Rainier (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm looking for some pics of how a 8a backhoe attachment goes on to a 1050. I have the hoe and the tractor. I want to make sure I do it right.
I will post some pics in the morning. 
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rainier,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Unless the backhoe came off of a JD 1050 and you have all the pieces, you probably need a mounting kit to fit the backhoe to the tractor. If it came off a different model JD tractor, you may be able to modify the mounts to fit. 

Check with your dealership.


----------



## Rainier (Sep 26, 2015)

That is what I was thinking. I will have to start looking for a mounting kit!


----------

